
Inside the Barbaric U.S. Industry of Dog Experimentation - uptown
https://theintercept.com/2018/05/17/inside-the-barbaric-u-s-industry-of-dog-experimentation/
======
megous
Regulation not working in this case.

Interesting how if you incorporated to do this, it actually makes animal abuse
more excusable, rather than being interpreted as a criminal conspiracy, and
being treated more harshly than random individual abuse.

